# Strap for upper part of boot?



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

There are boots that have boa with a velcro strap up to.. how big are your feet that boa's aren't available???

here's one from flow that has a velcro strap up top.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

mysterl33 said:


> There are boots that have boa with a velcro strap up to.. how big are your feet that boa's aren't available???
> 
> here's one from flow that has a velcro strap up top.


It isn't that my feet are too big for boa, it's just that I haven't found a boa boot that fits comfortably with my oddly shaped flat foot.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

if your feet are flat, there are insoles for that.. I think you can have them custom molded to your feet.. might want to look into that??


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Eliminator Tongue Pads from Tognar


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Power Strap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

djsaad1 said:


> It isn't that my feet are too big for boa, it's just that I haven't found a boa boot that fits comfortably with my oddly shaped flat foot.


i have flat feet and i ride the 2010 Burton O-zones.. i think they're amazing (and i don't really like burton stuff) after the first 2 weeks and they were properly broken in they're soooo comfortable, and i only wear my little cotton running socks in them and i stay warm all day.

**edit** now that i've read your first post, you may not like the O-zones, they're really soft (flexible).. and i like my boots/bindings to give me lots of room to move..


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

the powerstrap seems to be exactly what I am looking for, I am going to try that first and then maybe the eliminator. The reviews on the eliminator seem to state that it keeps you more upright, which could be an issue.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Vans makes the Matlock which is a great boot cross over having BOA from the instep down and a nice power/cuff strap at the top for a 2 zone closure. Very Nice!


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

mysterl33 said:


> There are boots that have boa with a velcro strap up to.. how big are your feet that boa's aren't available???
> 
> here's one from flow that has a velcro strap up top.


haha, i just bought those. Nice feel to it, but haven't been able to test it out on the mountain.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I have The One boot by Flow and love the fit. The liner has a velcro strap that you can get nice and tight around your calf. Even better, the liner's speed lace is actually attached to the back/inside of the boot, so when you pull it tight it pulls the liner (and your calf) snug against the back of the boot. They use lace-lock eyelets (they're also available with Boas, but I'm old school when it comes to laces) so once you get the liner tightented up, you can lace up tight around your upper calf and they stay that way all day. Rarely do I have to stop to re-lace or tighten them up.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

You mean like the Booster strap for ski boots?


Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Most Deeluxe boots come with a built in Powerstrap.


----------



## jjordanbrown (Jan 4, 2019)

Just saw this old thread by looking for the same thing for the same reason, boot packing out leading to delayed turns etc. Did a bit of research and Strapins was the perfect answer for me, helped my heel lift also amongst other things.


----------

